

Why SaaS is in Trouble - dennybritz
http://blog.dennybritz.com/2015/07/18/why-saas-is-in-trouble/

======
PhilWright
I completely disagree with the article. There are innumerable small businesses
that do not and never will have their own cloud setup, no matter how easy you
make it.

SaaS is exactly what they need because if they can access the Internet then
they can use the service. This is simple to understand and use. Your local
plumber, baker and candlestick maker have no idea what the cloud is, let alone
open source software.

~~~
dennybritz
No disagreement here, but depending on which type of SaaS service you are
talking about your local bakers and plumbers make up a very small number of
the users (or revenue). They don't use Analytics, expensive CRMs, payroll
services, etc. Services like these make most of their money from larger
corporations or tech companies who are more likely to move away from the SaaS
cloud.

But you're totally right about services where the majority of revenue comes
from local SMBs.

------
mark_l_watson
The author mentions Slack as a winning, for now, SaaS but then talks about
deploying open source SaaS projects to your own cloud or servers using
containers.

But, is there an open source version of Slack? No.

~~~
dennybritz
Sorry for the confusion, I mentioned Slack as an example as software that
replaced something that was not defensible (Hipchat). It wasn't meant to be an
example for open source or container software. My mistake for not making that
clear.

That being said, I believe there will be a good open source version of Slack
at some point. In fact, there is quite a number of people who do not want to
move from Hipchat to Slack only because they need to deploy it within their
own infrastructure because of compliance.

